# Quest Protein Bread Recipe



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Ingredients for Bread*

1 1/3 cups of Quest Protein Powder (Vanilla)

1 bar Quest Bar (Cinnamon Roll)

1 tablespoon Baking powder

1 teaspoon salt

4 tablespoons granulated zero-calorie sweetener

2/3 cup unsweetened almond milk

1/3 cup coconut oil

1 teaspoon xanthan gum

1 teaspoon cinnamon

2 1/2 eggs or egg whites

*EGG WASH INGREDIENTS*

2 eggs

1 teaspoon zero-calorie sweetener

1/4 cup unsweetened almond milk

*VANILLA SYRUP INGREDIENTS*

1/2 cup unsweetened almond milk

1/3 cup Quest Protein Powder (Vanilla)

1 teaspoon zero-calorie sweetener

Directions to cook

*BREAD*

Preheat over to 300F

In a medium microwave-safe bowl, heat unwrapped Cinnamon Roll Quest Bar for 10 seconds

Blend Remaining Bread Ingredients to make dough.

Transfer dough to a 9 by 4 pan and bake for 30 minutes, or until an inserted tooth pick comes out clean.

Remove and let cool.

*EGGWASH*

In a pie pan, mix together unsweetened almond milk, Quest Protein Powder (Vanilla), and zero-calorie sweetener.

*TOPPING*

Preheat oven to 350F

Break Apple Pie Quest Bars into small pieces, and place on a nonstick baking sheet.

Bake the bar pieces in a blender, pulse bar to a crumble.

*TOASTING*

Slice bread and dip each side into egg wash.

In nonstick pan or skillet, on medium heat, pan fry each side of egg-washed until golden brown.

*Assembly*

Plate toasted bread, and drizzle vanilla syrup over French toast.

Sprinkle on Quest Apple pie topping and serve!! Prep: 20 minutes Cook: 50mins

1 servings

Calories 140

Protein 16g

Fat 7g

Net carb 2g

Fiber 3g


----------

